# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  La comunidad de regantes del Ebro rehabilita una minicentral hidroeléctrica

## sergi1907

El presidente de La Rioja, Pedro Sanz, visitó ayer en Rincón de Soto la minicentral hidroeléctrica que ha rehabilitado la comunidad de regantes del Ebro y en cuyas obras se han invertido un total de 400.000 euros, una inversión que ha sido financiada por la propia comunidad de regantes, que ha aportado 328.000 euros y la Agencia de Desarrollo Económico de La Rioja, que concedió una ayuda de 72.000 euros.

La comunidad de regantes tiene la concesión de aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico de la minicentral, ubicada en la acequia madre del río Ebro, en el paraje de Rebolluelo, en el entronque que hace con el propio río. Este aprovechamiento estuvo en desuso durante muchos años hasta que, con la creación de un marco normativo para la producción de energía eléctrica en régimen especial, la comunidad de regantes, dentro del plan de mejoras y conservación de sus instalaciones, aprobó la puesta en explotación del mismo. El proyecto de rehabilitación ha incluido la modificación del edificio. También se ha consolidado la estructura hidráulica para el emplazamiento de una nueva turbina y se ha formado una nueva planta baja. El nuevo edificio, de planta rectangular, tiene una superficie útil de 32,49 metros cuadrados.

Así, la electricidad que se genera a partir del agua de regadío supone la misma que consumirían unas 150 familias en una miniestación que en los años 30 era la que suministraba electricidad al municipio.

«Una buena iniciativa a través de energías renovables que se ha recuperado en algo que resulta tan caro como la electricidad», explicaba el presidente regional en su visita de ayer.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20537

----------

